# Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean ride Crystal skull



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

_On our trip to Disney World this year for May 2011, found this resin CRYSTAL SKULL in the gift shop at the end of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride (funny how that happens there) _








_3.) Colored light display stand from the Dollar Tree... Price $1._








_4.) Box the a bottle of PYRAT RUM came in $20.00 (I gave the rum away as a gift though and kept the box LOL) _








_5.) placed the color changer in the bottom of the box_








_6.) red light through skull _








_7.) Blue colored light through skull _








_8.) red skull with lid closed _








_9.) blue skull with lid closed _








_10.) skull in case at an angle _








_Hope you like. and thanks to my sister for her help getting this. :_cool:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that's cool!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats neat


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome idea Matey!


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

wow looks great...great find.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

What a great idea. I saw those lights at the dollar tree and I thought that that could be used in a really neat way for a prop. Cool skull and case too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh how neat! Can I have it? LOL! KIDDING!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That is awesome nice score!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I was at Disney World last week and if I had seen that I would have totally bought it to go with my Randotti skull. That is cool. But.....I spent all my souvenir money on Haunted Mansion stuff anyway but still I love that skull! All I saw were cheesy skulls. Great find


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Cool effect! I was tempted to buy them skulls once but passed on it... Now I wish I wouldn't have...  Maybe my next trip to DL. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*What an awesome prop! I love how you made such a creative addition to your haunt with putting together things you already had and using your creative thining thats something I could see Spirit Halloween store selling *


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So cool!!!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Very creative way to put it all together!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. 
AND YES… I did get stopped in the airport on the way back to Tenn. with it LOL. 
They made me open it... As the guard couldn't with all the gloves and stuff... LOL...
I couldn't stand it and said "OH FOR GOD’S SAKE... HERE LET ME OPEN IT FOR YOU" 
Then I had 3 guards there.... all laughing at the first.
I'll have to thank my sister again for helping with her discount.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

That's brilliant! I have had a similar skull for years, and tried lighting it the last couple, but it was never quite right. That box is the perfect answer! I might just have to steal that.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great job......nicely done there Matey!

Now I have an idea on what to do with my empty bottle of Crystal Skull vodka from last year's "Voyage"......!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Simple but very cool looking effect and simple is always the best.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

One eyed Mick said:


> That is a great job......nicely done there Matey!
> 
> Now I have an idea on what to do with my empty bottle of Crystal Skull vodka from last year's "Voyage"......!


I'm dying to know, how was the vodka? I really want to buy some, just for the bottle, but I can't justify the price tag just yet.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I need to open my bottle and try it sometime soon. I got it for Christmas but I was planning on buying one anyway so I may buy another to have a "pair" of them. They sell official light-up stands for it but I was going to build one myself. I've heard it's actually quite good.

I've seen empty bottles on eBay for about $30 or so.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

piraticalstyle said:


> I'm dying to know, how was the vodka? I really want to buy some, just for the bottle, but I can't justify the price tag just yet.


I liked it, but I am not a Vodka connoisseur at all......more of a rum man myself....!

We picked up the bottle at Costco for around $45.00 or so.....It was pretty much empty by the end of the pirate party as many of the "Crew" were imbibing in the "Spirits" to ward off the "Spirits"......!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

What section of DT carries those lighted stands, and where on Earth can I get that crystal skull, short of going to a theme park? I couldn't even find one on eBay. I just love the effect and it would go perfectly in my haunt this year.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I better call my sister and send her somemoney to buy the rest LOL


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

YARR!!! that be a fortuitous find and well put together prop matey!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> What section of DT carries those lighted stands, and where on Earth can I get that crystal skull, short of going to a theme park? I couldn't even find one on eBay. I just love the effect and it would go perfectly in my haunt this year.


In mine they were in the floral/craft section with frames and floral but it's a big Dollar Tree. The smaller one does not carry them. I was going to get several just to see how bright they were compared to the rainbow shifting pumpkin lights but they were out of them. Either that or wherever the knick-knacks are, because they're put with the glass cubes with laser bubble 3D art inside of them to light them up.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

they arew abut the same if you take them out of the housing. I thought about both too.
but for a dollar I could use two at a time.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

You can call disney Delivears and they will send you anything they sell in the park. By the way where in the gift shop did you find that skull? Like for instance, on your way out of the ride where was it?


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is great, I love it!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> You can call disney Delivears and they will send you anything they sell in the park. By the way where in the gift shop did you find that skull? Like for instance, on your way out of the ride where was it?


I did find it on the way out of the ride. As we were standing line to get some other things I looked back over to the left side and on the top of the floor display stand there they were.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I experimented with my Skull vodka using a color changing LED pumpkin light.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OKay NOW... 
THAT's so cool.. 
your gona make me go get more of these skull aren't you?


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

The world needs more skulls


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Was wondering about how well the crystal skull vodka would work for making a casting mold...


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

That looks awesome! I like that Skull


----------

